# SR20DE wiring harness on the B11 Sentra



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I spent all day today in the junkyard collecting SR20 parts off of a 1993 Nissan NX for the swap going in my 1985 sentra. I was able to get the ecu, and a complete uncut wiring harness today. I was able to disconnect everything on the harness from the ecu, the engine and all the way up to where it plugs into the fuse box on the drivers side.The questions I have about the harness are the non engine items. I know I have to use everthing that plugs into the engine. What about the other things on the harness that dont plug into the engine.The SR20 engine harness has a fuse box, and two relay boxes, plugs for the headlights, corner lights, horn, ac stuff, windshield wiper motor, and others too. 1.Are these supposed to be left disconnected since I can still use what's already in the car for the non engine items?

2.On the SR20 harness one end plugs into the ecu. The other end plugs into the fuse box. Do I need the nissan NX fuse box or can I leave that end disconnected?


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

34Diesel34 said:


> I spent all day today in the junkyard collecting SR20 parts off of a 1993 Nissan NX for the swap going in my 1985 sentra. I was able to get the ecu, and a complete uncut wiring harness today. I was able to disconnect everything on the harness from the ecu, the engine and all the way up to where it plugs into the fuse box on the drivers side.The questions I have about the harness are the non engine items. I know I have to use everthing that plugs into the engine. What about the other things on the harness that dont plug into the engine.The SR20 engine harness has a fuse box, and two relay boxes, plugs for the headlights, corner lights, horn, ac stuff, windshield wiper motor, and others too. 1.Are these supposed to be left disconnected since I can still use what's already in the car for the non engine items?
> 
> 2.On the SR20 harness one end plugs into the ecu. The other end plugs into the fuse box. Do I need the nissan NX fuse box or can I leave that end disconnected?


Hi i hope this helps i have an 86 b11 and i did a ga16de swap the wiring is similiar to the sr20 what i did was i left the original b11 wiring the engine wiring for the sr20 goes to the ecu the only wiring i made was for the fan relays fuel pump relay and i also made like a little fuse box because you need power to the ecu i used the original +coil wire for power for when u turn on your ignition switch for fuel pump you can use one for a 1988 ford f150 5.0 you need the one that goes on the chassis heres a pic








and this is where i installed it








get your self a chilton service manual thats where i got all wiring diagram
and for the water temp sensor and oil pres sensor i used the b11 wiring same for the alt i also changed the cluster i installed one froma sentra 92
















hope that helps let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks b11ga16de. That's the same cluster that comes in the 93 NX2000. I recognize because I've been pulling all the parts I'm using off of one. Where exactly is that fuel pump mounted? Is it near the gas tank?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you look at the pick, you can see the exhaust pipe and also the parking brake cable, which should give you a pretty good idea where the fuel pump is at.


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

34Diesel34 said:


> Thanks b11ga16de. That's the same cluster that comes in the 93 NX2000. I recognize because I've been pulling all the parts I'm using off of one. Where exactly is that fuel pump mounted? Is it near the gas tank?


its underneath close to the gas tank its on the drivers side right there where the parking brake splits theres a place where you can mount the fuel pump, above the fuel pump on the inside is the back seat, on the cluster its the same as the nx2000 the only diference is the red line on the tach,heres another pic


----------

